
Should Entrepreneurial College Students Go Big or Go Small After Graduation? - abarrettjo
http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/252718
======
ejcx
Go learn. It's always best to learn on the job and start something, but not
everyone is in that position. Take a hard job where you will learn the most,
and get to where you want to be in the future.

